# Anyone have/use an M18 Fuel cordless band saw?



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been looking at these for a while, and it seems like I am cutting a lot more rigid and uni-strut. I just have a cordless Hackzall now, which I think doesn't do as quick a job as the "normal" reciprocating saws from various brands, even with cutting oil and the finest 24 TPI thin kerf blades.

I've heard 32 TPI blades might help, and willing to give them a try, but I like the idea of a portable bandsaw as well.

I was always a skeptic of battery powered "heavy duty" tools until I tried the Fuel rotary hammer drill. It has stats that best many roto-hammers under 10 amps, but that comes at a huge penalty to battery life, which I was expecting. I was drilling 1" holes through 6-8" of block and concrete and went through the batteries quick (including a 5.0 Ah), but drilling.chipping went just as fast as a corded in the same weight/price class.

So I am wondering if they went this way with the bandsaw as well? I like that my 1/4" Fuel impact driver sips electrons compared to the brushed version. However, I like even more that they went the other way with the roto-hammer and put the stepper motor to the wall for high draw and massive work.

Seen lots of posts about the Fuel hole-hawg living to the hype, but I cut metal a lot more than I drill through wood, and haven't seen any posts about the cordless bandsaw.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The company I work for has at least one of the 18V. I don't think it is a Fuel. Just as heavy as a corded. I don't see much use for it. Normally a corded one is set up at a tri stand. Works all day on one cord! 

Most of the time a cut off saw with a carbide tip metel blade is used in place of a porta-band. It will cut up to 4" EMT like butter. Unistrut is no problem on it either.

They have plenty of the smaller M12's. probably 30 of them. They work great. My boss does not want to see anyone working with a hack saw. Sawzall's are a bit sloppy. We only use them in the ditch for PVC. They used to buy Stout battery Porta-band's before they went out of business.

IMO a small cordless band saw is a must have for the type of work that we do. Not a heavy 18 volt one.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought the bigger battery porta-band the company has was a 18V. It is actually the M28. Too big and heavy. just stick with corded at that point. 

The M12 is perfect to replace a hack saw. The M18 is probably great to replace a hack saw also. If you are making some field cuts in small ridged, unistrut and rod, I am sure it is fine. The bulk of the stuff I would still use a chop saw or corded tool.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I much prefer my metal cutting circular saw


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've had a Dewalt 20v bandsaw for about 6-8 months,works great.


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

The 18v bandsaw is great. I never had an issue with battery life. I thought they lasted quite long, especially since I wasn't dragging around a cord and a full sized bandsaw. 
Once the blade gets a little kink in it, it seems to fall the wheels alot more frequently than if our full sized corded saw had a kinked blade


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Just today I was on a job with a guy who has the 18v Milwaukee portaband. I have to admit(I won't ever tell him!) I like his better just for the fact that it tracks straighter through what your cutting. 

I've had an 18v Dewalt for a few years now but it's hard to maintain a straight cut through strut, etc. New blades seem to help but after a while it's darn near impossible. 

I'm not sure if Milwaukee's blades are deeper, so they deflect less, or if it's the way they installed their angled rollers to hold the blade with less slop but it just seems easier to get a straight cut versus the Dewalt.

If you've never had a portaband, I would highly recommend one. I also have a metal circular saw, which I thought was great coming from a sawzall, but now the portaband takes the cake. Less noise and you aren't throwing chips all over the place. I still keep the circular saw on the truck though, it works great for pvc.


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

I have one of these. It works great. I started out with a 12v Hacksawzall, which has its place, and it's also a great tool.
The bandsaw is a lot smoother cut, long life, with a fresh battery and the light is great.
I'm not sold on the sliding plate that keeps things from jumping around but overall a very solid saw, good choice.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input so far. I am still on the fence as to whether I would use this more or a grinder, as work fluctuates between demo and new work. Either tool is probably overkill for a second year apprentice, but my expenses are very low, and I have a power-tool buying addiction. 



chewy said:


> I much prefer my metal cutting circular saw


Is this a regular circ. saw with a special blade, or a purpose built tool? How thick is the kerf on this blade? I have talked with my dad about splitting the cost of a Fuel circular saw, as he does more carpentry stuff than me.

One thing I've never liked about chop saws is the kerf is so thick, it bogs down the motor when cutting strut, even big 15amp chop saws. Not to mention the excess heat, slag buildup, and accompanying fumes while cutting galvanized metal.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

The M18 fuel model is nice but in my opinion it's too much for a cordless model. It's as heavy as a full size deep cut saw. Unless you need the throat of a full size model and no have no access to power. It's definitely not made for one handed use. I've never ran into a situation on a job site where I needed that size bandsaw and didn't have a generator or temp power available. The M18 non fuel is much more convenient, easier to use, and 1/2 the price but only has a 3 1/2" cut capacity. I think the M12 model has something like 2" throat. Truthfully I use my M12 more than either its just much slower.


----------

